# Best for Monitor for PC?



## shreeux (Mar 3, 2015)

I am currently using 17" CRT monitor...I need to replace monitor because of reduce eye strain and fatigue., 

My profession is trading...So always sit on system only.

My usage is mostly Trading terminal, Charting software,browsing,reading e-books,HD Movies and Games.,

My Graphics card is XFX HD6670...AMD Radeon HD 6670 Core Edition - HD-667X-CNF3

*MY Graphics card XFX HD6670 OUTPUT:*
Dual link Support : Y
HDMI Ready : 1.4a
Max Supported Resolution (DIGITAL) : 2560 x 1600
Output - Display Port : 1
Output - DL-DVI-D : 1
Output - HDMI : 1

I need best future proof...Next 3-5 years.,


*1. Budget?*

    Now 20K...In case features good, I will extend my budget.
 
*2. Display type and size?*

    Confuse 24" or 27"

 
*3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?*

    Only Monitor.


*4. Ports Required?*

    Future proof...In future i will change my graphics card within 1 to 2 years, Currently now all pc games are supported my    gpu.


*5. Preferred choice of brand?*

    Any


*6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
* 
 Only Monitor.

*7. Any other info that you want to share.*

Best for Eye strain..like flicker free, low blue light,good resolution and refresh rate.,

If speakers available good, Good reading for Text.,


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2015)

BenQ EW2740L 27" LED -20k


----------



## shreeux (Mar 4, 2015)

Pretty good reply,thanks.,

Which is best VA panel or IPS PANEL

Any good resolution above 1920X1080

Refresh rate above 60Hz

I increase my budget...Any brand available..?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 8, 2015)

I was finally found  _BenQ_ - _GW2760HS_...any comments.....


----------



## shreeux (Mar 21, 2015)

Pls any one suggest..!!!


----------



## shreeux (Apr 15, 2015)

sagarverma said:


> Purchase the thing after considering various features you require which lies within your budget.



not understand..


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 15, 2015)

month old post and a single suggestion, im dissapointed tdf 

@OP
monitors above 1080p (i.e. 1440p) cost more than 20k, so unless you want to spend more, stick with 1080p..
Regarding your question which is better IPS or TN or VA,
short answer is, if your requirement is gaming, go for TN 120 hz panels with low latency
if your requirement is EVERYTHING else, IPS is a solid option, considering it has better color reproduction in 80% cases.. 
I dont have a specific model in mind, i can tag a few people who can better answer your question  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION],  [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 15, 2015)

LG 27 inch IPS Monitor (27MP75 HM) -21500.

or

HP Pavilion 27 inch IPS Monitor (C4D27A7) -22300.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 15, 2015)

As you are into trading I would recommend a dual monitor setup or a ultrawide 21:9 monitor something like LG 29UB67 21:9 UltraWide Business Monitor - 4 Screen: Amazon.in: Electronics .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2015)

The problem with monitor/tv is that without actually seeing them in action or getting info from some good detailed test review(like those of tftcentral) it is very hard to recommend anything based on just specs or a cursory glance at some models in a showroom.rule of thumb is first see a proven good model like dell s2240L or AOC i2369vm in action & then compare the picture quality with models you intend to buy.i suggest taking a pen drive filled with some HD video songs/clips(get .mp4 with h264 video & aac audio as it has best format support),some pdf & some ms word documents to the showroom & then see how it looks on monitor.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 15, 2015)

I would recomend against a 144Hz TN monitor. its only recomended only if color reporduction is not a issue with you or you absolutely need 144Hz or professional gaming, I did a mistake of buying one without checking the image quality first. 

you can do a dual monitor set up with one good low response monitor, use both for trading and one for gaming.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for all your suggestions..Nerevarine,bssunil,RCuber,whitestar_999

First, i don't like or need dual monitor and 21:9.

My Preference

Antiglare Coating

IPS PANEL

27" INCH

Above 1080p

Refresh level higher

Best for Eyes

Low Blue Light

Flicker Free

Read Mode like paper

Speakers If available


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2015)

27" IPS is not possible within 20k bro, barring LG and all that.

My suggestion will be, Buy Online Asus MX279H 27 inch IPS Gaming LED Monitor in India

Don't even think about getting those old 6-bit IPS panels like U2412M, those are shite and that's that.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 18, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> 27" IPS is not possible within 20k bro, barring LG and all that.
> 
> My suggestion will be, Buy Online Asus MX279H 27 inch IPS Gaming LED Monitor in India
> 
> Don't even think about getting those old 6-bit IPS panels like U2412M, those are shite and that's that.



Ok, I will extend my budget.,

My daily usage 12-16 hrs..So i need future proof of my eyes..So i pick _BenQ - GW2760HS...

_I did not find any major difference.,


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 19, 2015)

Hmm, the monitor has good reviews, will check it for myself it seems, and quite a lot cheaper than the Asus! VA is very good panel anyway.

Slightly Off topic: But why can't I access blurbuster forum from my IP? It says IP is flagged for spamming and all, but I wonder how!


----------



## shreeux (Apr 19, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Hmm, the monitor has good reviews, will check it for myself it seems, and quite a lot cheaper than the Asus! VA is very good panel anyway.
> 
> Slightly Off topic: But why can't I access blurbuster forum from my IP? It says IP is flagged for spamming and all, but I wonder how!




After selecting _BenQ - GW2760HS_ resolution is 1920x1080...I need higher resolution like 2560x1440..If any pls suggest..!!!

Also find GW2765T has 2560x1440 resolution, But not available in retail...ebay shows 45k...its too much for me.,


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 19, 2015)

There are no 1440p monitors available for 20k, you are expecting waay too much for 20k..
1440p panels start at 40k, look for ASUS PB278Q,Benq GW2765T and Samsung LU28D590DS 4K monitor (39k)
The samsung one has crappy reviews


----------



## shreeux (Apr 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> There are no 1440p monitors available for 20k, you are expecting waay too much for 20k..
> 1440p panels start at 40k, look for ASUS PB278Q,Benq GW2765T and Samsung LU28D590DS 4K monitor (39k)
> The samsung one has crappy reviews




ok, 40k is too much for me., I will extend my budget up to 25k.,

But, i need best eye care features..that's why i select Benq product....Other than anything else..


----------



## shreeux (Oct 11, 2015)

Any suggestions...I like plan for this Diwali...due to festival offer to pick...?


----------



## seamon (Oct 11, 2015)

Try to get Acer G257HU if you want 1440p.

- - - Updated - - -

Should fit in your budget of 25k.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 12, 2015)

seamon said:


> Try to get Acer G257HU if you want 1440p.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Should fit in your budget of 25k.



Its available in India?

Any suggestion in 27" inch?


----------



## seamon (Oct 12, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Its available in India?
> 
> Any suggestion in 27" inch?



1) No clue.
2) Korean 1440p monitor.


----------



## rahulyo (Oct 14, 2015)

For gaming Benq RL2455Hm is best monitor in your Budget . Lots of positive reviews about the monitor. 

IMO spending lots of money on 1080p monitor is not worthy now. Instead Take Benq RL2455HM. In future 2k monitor price will get reduce (& lots of options come in Market) then buy it.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 14, 2015)

rahulyo said:


> For gaming Benq RL2455Hm is best monitor in your Budget . Lots of positive reviews about the monitor.
> 
> IMO spending lots of money on 1080p monitor is not worthy now. Instead Take Benq RL2455HM. In future 2k monitor price will get reduce (& lots of options come in Market) then buy it.




BUt i like BenQ RL2755HM with low blue light., Its available in india, I could not find it?


----------



## rahulyo (Oct 14, 2015)

shreeux said:


> BUt i like BenQ RL*24*55HM with low blue light., Its available in india, I could not find it?



Source :-

1. Amazon.in: Buy BenQ RL2455HM 24 inch LED Gaming Monitor Online at Low Prices in India | BenQ Reviews & Ratings


2.Benq Tft RL2455HM 24W Monitor - Buy Benq Tft RL2455HM 24W Monitor Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## shreeux (Oct 14, 2015)

rahulyo said:


> Source :-
> 
> 1. Amazon.in: Buy BenQ RL2455HM 24 inch LED Gaming Monitor Online at Low Prices in India | BenQ Reviews & Ratings
> 
> ...




Bro, I was mentioned 27"Inches BenQ RL2755HM?


----------



## rahulyo (Oct 14, 2015)

shreeux said:


> Bro, I was mentioned 27"Inches BenQ RL2755HM?



I give you option which is available in India. If want RL2755HM (Which is not available in India) then import it.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 14, 2015)

rahulyo said:


> I give you option which is available in India. If want RL2755HM (Which is not available in India) then import it.



Anyway thanks for suggestions...I need 27" Inches bro..!!!


----------



## rahulyo (Oct 14, 2015)

27" options

1. Benq GW2760HS

2. Benq GL2760H

3. Dell E2715H

4. LG 27MP35HQ 

All are within 20k Range.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 2, 2016)

One of my family member to Bangkok this week....Its recommendable to purchase there...Which Monitor suggestible to buy in Bangkok


----------



## shreeux (Feb 17, 2016)

MY whole review & searching was totally waste....:scared_NF:

Last week my family member bought *Hp Pavilion 23cw  *without notice or confirm..Now no where to escape, stuck with 23" inches.,:sad_NF:


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 17, 2016)

shreeux said:


> MY whole review & searching was totally waste....:scared_NF:
> 
> Last week my family member bought *Hp Pavilion 23cw  *without notice or confirm..Now no where to escape, stuck with 23" inches.,:sad_NF:



That panel isn't bad , but the screen size is quite tiny for sure.


----------



## Minion (Feb 17, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Pretty good reply,thanks.,
> 
> Which is best VA panel or IPS PANEL
> 
> ...



VA panel has better contrast ratio while IPS is faster panel with good viewing angle.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 17, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> That panel isn't bad , but the screen size is quite tiny for sure.





Minion said:


> VA panel has better contrast ratio while IPS is faster panel with good viewing angle.



Anyway now stuck with 23" inches...at least use few years and try to exit.

Few days having neck pain..due to does not have height adjustment...Now searching "Ergonomic chair"


----------



## shreeux (Feb 23, 2016)

How to Close this thread?


----------

